

Ask HN: How to connect to a remote desktop securely while in China? - somecoolguy

I am going to be traveling through China on business next month and I have heard lots of stories about how they will monitor the internet usage of business travelers and steal emails and other data from their computers.<p>To combat this, I am thinking about going to China with a clean computer and then connecting to a remote desktop from which I could log in to email and do all of my browsing.<p>My question is, would the Chinese government still be able monitor all of the data that I send to that remote desktop? Would they be able to intercept the IP and username/password for the remote desktop? How would I set up encryption so that they couldn't see what I was doing?<p>If anyone knows of any other good resources for protecting privacy while in China, please post them here.
======
JoachimSchipper
According to Wikipedia, the Remote Desktop that's included with Windows Vista
and later includes TLS encryption, which should be sufficient.

Of course, you could just set up a Virtual Private Network (VPN), which
encrypts your traffic and then tunnels it to some (presumably trustworthy)
computer. One convenient open-source solution is OpenVPN, but there are lots
of open-source and commercial options. This may or may not be blocked in
China.

~~~
yuhong
Though you should verify the certificate to be sure.

